# At the dealer service department again



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

So this has been a rough couple of months with sebastian: dead battery, tpms acting funny because of battery, cracked windshield, and p0171 with rough idles, and two random shut downs. I am at the daler to get the p0171 codes diagnosed. The CEL light has been going on and off so i called my preferred service manager and he told me I could bring it in even if the light wasn't on. I got the valve cover replaced about 10k miles ago so im not really surre what's wrong nor do i have an idea like i usuallly do. However, I'lll keeep you guys updateed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had a few members report the replacement valve covers failed in short order so that may just be another valve cover. Other than the cracked windshield I wonder if the other issues are all related to the battery - they are all electrical in nature (our engine is controlled electrically, even to the fuel injectors).


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

As i typed this I realized I should tell the service advisor about the shut downs so I went to get tell him about it  Will keep the thread udated for anyone that has similar issues.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> We've had a few members report the replacement valve covers failed in short order so that may just be another valve cover. Other than the cracked windshield I wonder if the other issues are all related to the battery - they are all electrical in nature (our engine is controlled electrically, even to the fuel injectors).


I checked the little hole at the top of the valve cover and it wasn't leaking air but I wonder if there are other issues with those particular valve covers. 

Battery- you know, I've also noticed too much spunk when the starter engages and the new battery supposedly has higher CCA (walmart everstart). IIRC higher CCA is okay, right? ChevyGuy and NickD mentioned in another thread that the relays could also be something I could/should replace as preventative maintenance just to eliminate some possible sources of these random electrical issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> We've had a few members report the replacement valve covers failed in short order so that may just be another valve cover. Other than the cracked windshield I wonder if the other issues are all related to the battery - they are all electrical in nature (our engine is controlled electrically, even to the fuel injectors).


Usually due to a check valve in the intake manifold missing.

I just had my 2nd valve cover, 7000 miles after the first one was replaced.

Have your service department reference this bulletin number.

Also, if you pull off the corrugated PCV hose that attaches to the top of the intake manifold, you should be able to see this little orange valve in there, not missing like mine was.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

I was told that the intake that sits on top of the engine is leaking air and it needs to be replaced under PT. However, it is on back order and it will take anywhere withing a couple days to up to a month.. I will be set up with a loaner, however. SEBASTIAN  I WILL MISS THEE. I will include a parts list when I have it.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jblackburn, i think you hit the nail on the head! Would a missing check valve be so difficult to find? Apparently the part I need is on back order for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iedgar10 said:


> Jblackburn, i think you hit the nail on the head! Would a missing check valve be so difficult to find? Apparently the part I need is on back order for an undetermined amount of time.


No. Ask the dealer to reference the PI number that I attached in my service paperwork. It mentions checking the function of both parts of the PCV system. It is my understanding that if the orange check valve is missing the valve cover will continually fail.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

iedgar10 said:


> Jblackburn, i think you hit the nail on the head! Would a missing check valve be so difficult to find? Apparently the part I need is on back order for an undetermined amount of time.


The check valve only comes with a complete, new, manifold assy. which includes new injectors and a new throttle body.
The part is 'Restricted'……this is to prevent dealers from stocking several manifolds and disrupting the 'Percentage of Failure' numbers.
The dealer must provide your VIN# with the part order or it will automatically be backordered……this may be what is happening in your case.
Chicago warehouse has no delays….one day turnaround.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Usually due to a check valve in the intake manifold missing.
> 
> I just had my 2nd valve cover, 7000 miles after the first one was replaced.
> 
> ...


So when the valve is missing, did the engine "eat" it? In that case does it get completely consumed or is it somewhere between turbo and 1st cat?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> So when the valve is missing, did the engine "eat" it? In that case does it get completely consumed or is it somewhere between turbo and 1st cat?


I don't think it's ingested, just falls down in there somewhere.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The valve gets drawn back and 'sticks' in its port……it can't release…….it is released when you can see it.

It was not 'ingested'……just tightly rammed into the port.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> The valve gets drawn back and 'sticks' in its port……it can't release…….it is released when you can see it.
> 
> It was not 'ingested'……just tightly rammed into the port.
> 
> Rob


Yeah, I figured. You reckon there's a way to get it to operate properly again once it's stuck without replacing the whole manifold (2 years from now?)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So, a Cruze can have an "innie" or an "outie"?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> So, a Cruze can have an "innie" or an "outie"?


And unlike people, it does make a difference.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, I figured. You reckon there's a way to get it to operate properly again once it's stuck without replacing the whole manifold (2 years from now?)


I dunno……ya need to get a old manifold and dissect it.

Rob


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Finally got Sebastian back! Jblackburn was right! Manifold replacement due to stuck valve causing intermittent check engine light with code P1101 and P0171. Bulletin PIP5197B.


----------



## msedly (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad to hear you finally got it fixed!

I haven't had any glaring issues associated with the valve cover or check valve, but decided to go out and inspect mine since I'm a bit bored... Pulled the hose and noticed that the inside of the hose and intake manifold has quite a bit of oil. The valve itself is so dirty that I almost can't see it. This may be a stupid question, but is there a way to clean the valve in hopes that it will keep the PCV from failing? Seafoam, electrical parts cleaner, or something of the sort?


----------

